# Caution to Whizzer guys.



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 8, 2013)

Use some discretion when telling someone you are going home to play with your Whizzer. I got some funny looks.


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 8, 2013)

nice patina.....................run it with the dust,the dusty look is the new sweaty look


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 8, 2013)

It will be keeping the experienced look.


----------

